# Lowrance/Simrad Gimbal



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a Simrad NSS9, does anyone know if the gimbal hole mounting pattern is the same on the Lowrance HDS9. Wanting to get a mount that says it fits the HDS9 but says nothing about the Simrad.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Probably not. The nss 9 I have came with a totally different plastic gimbal vs all of the others that are metal. But it still fit a Balzout mount.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I went from hummingbird to Simrad and two of the holes lined up. I just redrilled the other two.


----------

